# 1952 John Deere A parts



## Mattman2010 (Oct 18, 2013)

I picked up a 1952 John Deere A about a month ago and have been working on getting it back into good running condition. The tractor runs good, but need to replace the starter because it is all rusted and I'm pretty sure all of the coils are bad, I freed it all up and when power is hooked up to it, it won't turn. The brushes are all in good enough shape that it should work. I am also looking for new brake pads. Where is the best place to buy a starter and brake pads?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Davenport tractor has the brake pads u need, if you could find someone who rebuilds starters that would b your best bet


----------

